# PS4 controller to include LCD touch-screen, bio-metric sensors?



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2013)

Source



> *Source says Sony could replace long-running DualShock controller with an all-new pad for next-generation console.*


I'd laugh if this would be way similar to Nintendo! This is probably a rumor, but be sure to check the source out! If this is true, then I hope they don't make this expensive! The next generation of consoles, are getting really expensive. Rich gamers would be able to afford this, and average gamers.. 2-4 years later.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 19, 2013)

the wii u is about 300$, which, for a next gen console, is hardly a terrible thing.
However, sony is notorious for TERRIBLE launch day prices, so I'm interested to see launch price.
As for the so called touch screen controller... no comment...


----------



## Celice (Jan 19, 2013)

What was the last innovative thing Sony did for their consoles, besides copying Nintendo controllers...? Unless you count copying controllers, but adding two of everything (two sticks, two sets of LR, two memory card slots to be original D:

I thing the PSP connectivity with PS...3 was it? was the only original thing I can think of.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2013)

what the heck


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 19, 2013)

Celice said:


> What was the last innovative thing Sony did for their consoles, besides copying Nintendo controllers...? Unless you count copying controllers, but adding two of everything (two sticks, two sets of LR, two memory card slots to be original D:
> 
> I thing the PSP connectivity with PS...3 was it? was the only original thing I can think of.


Nintendo did that with the N64 and Gameboy and after that you had the GBA and Gamecube.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 19, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-to-abandon-dualshock-design-for-ps4.341447/#post-4524341


----------



## Celice (Jan 19, 2013)

Vanth88 said:


> Nintendo did that with the N64 and Gameboy and after that you had the GBA and Gamecube.


Wasn't that for playing handheld stuff on the big screen? I thought the PS3-PSP was stuff was playing PS3 stuff via the PSP? Nintendo hasn't gone that far yet. But I haven't bought a Sony system or game since the PS1, so I only overhear from news headings.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> This is probably a rumor


 
Probably?

People can spin all the rumors they want to boost their traffic with little to no accountability. The console is most likely going to be announced sometime soon; it's not so hard to ignore the wild claims and wait until then.


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 19, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Source
> 
> 
> I'd laugh if this would be way similar to Nintendo! This is probably a rumor, but be sure to check the source out! If this is true, then I hope they don't make this expensive! The next generation of consoles, are getting really expensive. Rich gamers would be able to afford this, and average gamers.. 2-4 years later.


 I can't help but laugh Sony copied the wii remote and now they are copying the wii u gamepad what a joke I'm still getting the WiiU.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jan 19, 2013)

The Sony Move sold terribly, didn't it?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't really know that Sony can afford to release anything but a well-priced, traditional console, honestly. I'd love to see innovation, sure, but I don't think they've been posting the kind of numbers that encourage that; they tried to be innovative with the Vita and that wasn't a success by any means (although I will say the Vita was one of about three gaming devices I've grabbed during the year of its US release, the other two being the Wii and the Game Boy Color).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2013)

Valwin said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-to-abandon-dualshock-design-for-ps4.341447/#post-4524341


I didn't know that, sorry. It was a news released by gamespot today, and I didn't check the board you were at, and didn't know. I'M SORRY. I'M SORRRRY


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 19, 2013)

Da fuq is this shit?! They have a struggling portable and instead of being smart and putting the Vita in a bundle with the Quatro, they decide to rip Nintendo and make a tablet controller?!  #DumbAsses


----------



## smile72 (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor Sony. I don't foresee them making much money from PS4.... but that's only due to how bad Vita is doing.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 19, 2013)

I doubt this is true, it's too terrible a business move by Sony. Can they really afford to create this controller? Does the estimated profit outweigh the cost? Sony should make a relatively cheap to produce, well priced console if they want to stay afloat. A tablet controller is too much risk for them in my eyes.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll wait until an official announcement is made.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 19, 2013)

It may be true, it may not. Either way I'm glad to see Sony trying something new but I do hate that the Wii U is called a "gimmick" and if Sony makes a similar controller somehow it is innovative for them but not Nintendo.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 19, 2013)

they'll sell anything as long as it includes uncharted and final fantasy and maybe even red dead redemption


----------



## ferofax (Jan 19, 2013)

Celice said:


> Wasn't that for playing handheld stuff on the big screen? I thought the PS3-PSP was stuff was playing PS3 stuff via the PSP? Nintendo hasn't gone that far yet. But I haven't bought a Sony system or game since the PS1, so I only overhear from news headings.


What? PS3 games on PSP? I remember that feature went to the Vita, so it's PS3 --> Vita.


----------



## Celice (Jan 19, 2013)

ferofax said:


> What? PS3 games on PSP? I remember that feature went to the Vita, so it's PS3 --> Vita.


Ah, that's it then. Still, I don't think Nintendo's gone that way. Closest you can call that would be the WiiU I guess :o


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't get the bad rap sony gets here. Shouldn't you at least wait for an official announcement?

As it stands, all sony is doing is testing to see how things will work out. And if you ask me, it'd be pretty retarded as a company NOT to do that. There's a wide demand for touch screens, both on nintendo's end as tablets and every freakin' phone. Sticking to tried-and-proven concepts like the analog stick is like sticking to 2D-graphics because 3D looks like shit*.


Also: you can bet your ass they at least did a serious marketing and feasibility check on how realistic it would be to use the vita as a controller.




*this is a reference to the early 3D cards, obviously.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2013)

oh Sony.... it's sooo easy to make fun of you lately


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

My sources say that whenever Sony does what Nintendo did, they do it better. //trololo

That, and if it so happens that this rumour turns out to be true, copying accusations are not very well-founded considering the fact that R&D takes a good few years. If they release something similar, it means that they just happened to be working on it at the same time Nintendo did, which is not as much a stretch as you may think it is, seeing that tablets have been popular for quite some time now.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't understand what people want... Sony is trying to innovate their controller. Ya know the one that's been the exact same design for the last 3 design iterations?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My sources say that whenever Sony does what Nintendo did, they do it better. //trololo
> 
> That, and if it so happens that this rumour turns out to be true, copying accusations are not very well-founded considering the fact that R&D takes a good few years. If they release something similar, it means that they just happened to be working on it at the same time Nintendo did, which is not as much a stretch as you may think it is, seeing that tablets have been popular for quite some time now.


 
Sony would never copy any other successful product.... LOL


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My sources say that whenever Sony does what Nintendo did, they do it better. //trololo
> 
> That, and if it so happens that this rumour turns out to be true, copying accusations are not very well-founded considering the fact that R&D takes a good few years. If they release something similar, it means that they just happened to be working on it at the same time Nintendo did, which is not as much a stretch as you may think it is, seeing that tablets have been popular for quite some time now.


 
Yeah...sure....
So it happens to be that Sony was working on the PSX controller at the same time but Nintendo beat it to it.....
And then Sony was thinking and researching analog controls but the N64 controller came out before they released the dual shock...and then added rumble too ! ( hey but it was built in ! definitely better then the N64 add on ! ).
And then , it so happens that they were working on some kind of motion controller, but what do you know, Nintendo beat it again by 4 years or so !

Now you tell me that they legitimately will come up with their ( arguably improved ) version of the Wii U pad after 2  years and that it'll be just a coincidence ? They were working on it all along ?
Get off your horses dude.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 19, 2013)

ITT: People who think that when something is released and someone else releases something similar, it's automatically a copy. If that is your justification here, you could just as well say that the WiiU controller was a rip-off of the iPad. The logic here isn't sound. Just like the PSMove is pretty much a new controller vs the Wii mote. The basic idea is already so much different that the only similar thing there is theidea that it's a motion controller (which Sony already had demo'd before the launch of the Wii IIRC with the EyeToy (Foxi4 probably remembers better, since I remember reading it from a post by him)). If a company doesn't tell something is in development, it doesn't mean they haven't done any R&D on it.

As for a new controller, why not? I'd like to see new innovation everywhere. As consoles and their hardware become cheaper and outdated faster than before, there should be something to make up for that fact. I already like the idea of being able to play a game on the PS3 and then continue the same save on the PSVita. Can't say that can be done with other consoles so far.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My sources say that whenever Sony does what Nintendo did, they do it better. //trololo
> 
> That, and if it so happens that this rumour turns out to be true, copying accusations are not very well-founded considering the fact that R&D takes a good few years. If they release something similar, it means that they just happened to be working on it at the same time Nintendo did, which is not as much a stretch as you may think it is, seeing that tablets have been popular for quite some time now.


 
From the article in the OP:


			
				article said:
			
		

> This information is backed up by other sources who told Eurogamer that Sony has been testing a PS4 controller with a touch-screen and biometrics functionality *for as long as six months*.


 
You were saying...?

(note to those who don't already know: nintendo first revealed their controller (and the retarded name) at E3 1,5 years ago).


EDIT: got to mention something else: I've read some stuff where some top Nintendo guys (Reggi, I think...not sure) said that they started toying with the idea of a television-controller as early as 2008, so before the whole tablet-hype thing. However, we've only just got their word for it, so it's well possible they've went with that decision because of the iPad's success.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Why are people actually treating this as if it is real?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Yeah...sure....
> So it happens to be that Sony was working on the PSX controller at the same time but Nintendo beat it to it.....
> And then Sony was thinking and researching analog controls but the N64 controller came out before they released the dual shock...and then added rumble too ! ( hey but it was built in ! definitely better then the N64 add on ! ).
> And then , it so happens that they were working on some kind of motion controller, but what do you know, Nintendo beat it again by 4 years or so !
> ...


Sony was working on PSMove long before Nintendo even got the idea of motion controls, they even showcased it in PS2 times. At the time it was called a wand, I believe. Google it.

Seeing that my phone went ape and doubleposted, I might as well elaborate.

First and foremost, this is a rumour - take it with a pinch of salt. Secondly, using technological advancements which happen to work well is not something I'm againts. Should we argue that Nintendo copied someone when they started using optical drives? Should we accuse them of copying when they added a second analog stick to the Gamecube controller? Should every single cellular phone manufacturer pay royalties to Nokia, or whoever else came up with the idea? Should we call out Nintendo on copying the design of the 360 controller? No, because certain concepts should become mainstream, that's how progress works. Touchscreens are one such concept.

The "copying" argument is pretty irrelevant and tiring, the truth is that it all goes down to who can use a given technology better. We've been through this with Samsung and Apple - there's a difference between blatantly stealing technology and using similar concepts.


----------



## hhs (Jan 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> the wii u is about 300$, which for a next gen console, is hardly a terrible thing.


it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2013)

Off-topic: It's really going to be a sad day when controllers will soon be your wireless remote contro-oh wait. Ahem! We had seen SEGA made those 'Innovation' ideas that didn't sell often nor realized as origins of their product till their demise in the console industry. When SEGA copies someone, they get a MUCH worse stigma then either Microsoft or Sony. The reason being is because 1) they usually copy off of something and it doesn't work out in the end. 2) their presentation to the product is ALWAYS used as a Sonic game!! Ok, back on topic.

On-topic: Sony for many times were known to either create an innovative device i.e. (eye-toy for PS2, PSP GO) or copy something without originality. Their innovation gimmicks never made more sells then a copycat version of the same thing but with a 'Sony' logo on it. Sony did this why too many times but since they have other media products that will still sale (music, laptops, LCD-TV's, smartphones, and etc.) they can get away from making a mistake and not lose any profit that will put them down under (Forcing then to quit making consoles). So Sony can be reckless without feeling the need to spare cash flow for making a quick buck.


----------



## Arras (Jan 19, 2013)

hhs said:


> it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.


If that thing would've come out when the Wii did it would've been much bigger, much more power hungry, probably much more prone to failure (RROD, YLOD) and about as expensive, if not more so, than the PS3 at launch, judging from the performance. Also, computers always outperform consoles. Besides, for 400 bucks you might be able to build a PC with roughly the same specs, but you'd probably still not get much of a performance boost because of optimization and stuff a PC needs to run that a console does not. I think there was also some stuff about shorter pipelines that made a difference.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2013)

hhs said:


> it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.


 
Yeah but that PC would never play Nintendo Wii-U games, and comparing the two experiences is completely trying to compare apples and oranges.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 19, 2013)

hhs said:


> it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.


Can't be more misinformed than that, the Wii U features hardware that without a doubt greatly outperforms current gen hardware in every way. The hardware is built on modern architecture, tri core processor, high bandwidth 2GB ram, GPU with Direct X11 capabilities (consoles use DX9 equivalents) and GPGPU functionality. The CPU has a slow clock which makes porting games from 6year old systems a PITA but the GPGPU makes up for that decision once games get developed and optimized from scratch, low clock is mostly due to system size and overheating. Plus it's how modern computers work too so hey, next gen is GPU heavy.
In any case we don't know the exact specifics but the hardware is 2 years old tops.

If developers "games need to be developed from scratch to show off the systems capabilities" and Iwata's "The Wii U's potential graphical output will easily be doubled when developers get more comfortable with the system" comments are to be believed then the Wii U is indeed a step up from what we had. It's confirmed that the Wii U is sold at a loss so they jammed it as much as they could for the price point.
Iwata has numerous times said that he doesn't want another Wii, he thinks they failed with it in many aspects such as online and in the graphics department, he believes the Wii U will not suffer in this area against the other future consoles, it's designed to compete against next gen, not the current one.

Wait until a game actually gets developed on the system, as of now we only have Nintendo Land and NSMBU and those aren't games aren't exactly designed to show what the system can do. Early ports are early ports and the same thing happens every console launch so don't judge the system based on that.

The other systems will likely have more powerful hardware but not in a way that makes multiplats hard to do, remember hardware comes at a cost.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Qtis said:


> ITT: People who think that when something is released and someone else releases something similar, it's automatically a copy. If that is your justification here, you could just as well say that the WiiU controller was a rip-off of the iPad. The logic here isn't sound. Just like the PSMove is pretty much a new controller vs the Wii mote. The basic idea is already so much different that the only similar thing there is theidea that it's a motion controller (which Sony already had demo'd before the launch of the Wii IIRC with the EyeToy (Foxi4 probably remembers better, since I remember reading it from a post by him)). If a company doesn't tell something is in development, it doesn't mean they haven't done any R&D on it.
> 
> As for a new controller, why not? I'd like to see new innovation everywhere. As consoles and their hardware become cheaper and outdated faster than before, there should be something to make up for that fact. I already like the idea of being able to play a game on the PS3 and then continue the same save on the PSVita. Can't say that can be done with other consoles so far.





Foxi4 said:


> Sony was working on PSMove long before Nintendo even got the idea of motion controls, they even showcased it in PS2 times. At the time it was called a wand, I believe. Google it.


 
Look, you can say what you want, but it's so frigging easy for a industry giant like Sony to create all kind of prototypes and weird controllers.
Those are all concepts , it doesn't mean that they will be releases ( look at the PS3 banana controller ) !
It's only after another leading industry company takes the risk, by introducing something new to the masses that could potentially be a big flop and lead to bankruptcy, and once it's PROVEN to work and being successful, that Sony steps in and creates it's own version.

It's not a bad thing, like you say ideas are out there in a variety of gadgets, and every one can put them together and release something interesting.

Look at the new GCW Zero, it's a clear rip off of established handheld design, but you don't see me or anybody pointing fingers.
The company behind it is just honest and tries to give customers what they want.

It's Sony attitude ( and its fanboys ) and the whole " we invented it " attitude that pisses me off !
Yeah sure, they did the wand thing and eye toy back in the day, but they only released the Move after the huge success of the Wii, don't try to deny that.

The history repeats itself, Nintendo leads the market in innovation, others follow the lead.
Simple as that.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My sources say that whenever Sony does what Nintendo did, they do it better. //trololo
> 
> That, and if it so happens that this rumour turns out to be true, copying accusations are not very well-founded considering the fact that R&D takes a good few years. If they release something similar, it means that they just happened to be working on it at the same time Nintendo did, which is not as much a stretch as you may think it is, seeing that tablets have been popular for quite some time now.


thank god for excuses


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 19, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I don't understand what people want... Sony is trying to innovate their controller. Ya know the one that's been the exact same design for the last 3 design iterations?


 
Yes. That is what I want. A normal fucking controller.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2013)

Sony is being just TOO extra, IMO. Just leave it to its normal controller, don't copy Nintendo, _kinda. _


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2013)

hhs said:


> it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.



The thing is that Sony usually sells something that's marketed toward a certain group of gamers. Remember when the original PS3 was $600-$750 dollars?! That value was worth it due to the open source (operating windows outside of its main menu), backwards compatability (can play PSone and PS2 games!), and graphics. The main marketing strategy for Sony was for the PS3 to standout from the Wii and Xbox360 which it did. When Sony started to get paranoid about pirates dl'ing purchase games on the console due to the open source feature, they went a little overboard, the ban hammer came without any warning which made for a messy cover-up for them to restore order back to their community without using the ban hammer once more. Sony revised and again their beloved PS3 to be cost-effective as well as console-based instead of computer-based. This didn't stop them for being really crazy about the pirating, one thing Sony forgot about their own marketing was for the PS3 to standout but they in the end, made it be like the Xbox360 just with the blue-ray feature.

Hopefully Sony learns from that mistake and make the PS4 become more interactive and still as powerful as the PS3. To me it's too early for Sony to release that next-gen console.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 19, 2013)

Celice said:


> Ah, that's it then. Still, I don't think Nintendo's gone that way. Closest you can call that would be the WiiU I guess :o


Nintendo hasn't done anything like that on the WiiU yet, but Capcom plans to with Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the WiiU and 3DS. If you have both, you can freely swap/transfer saves from one to the other, depending on what you want (online or portability).

So I'd say the infrastructure is there, it's up to the devs to use it. Plus it's not the first crossplay title Nintendo did. IIRC, there's a Crystal Chronicles title that works on Wii and DS, but I don't know if saves were transferable between the two platforms.


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 19, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> It may be true, it may not. Either way I'm glad to see Sony trying something new but I do hate that the Wii U is called a "gimmick" and if Sony makes a similar controller somehow it is innovative for them but not Nintendo.


THAT^

People that said the Wii U is gimmicky and kiddish and went all "The Wii U's second screen is stupid derp derp" will now go all "WOW! Greatest controller eve. ALL HAIL SONY FOR CREATING THIS MASTERPIECE!"


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a pic of a red and white ps4 flouting around. Has the ps4 dual shock that splits into a navi and move controllers.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sony was working on PSMove long before Nintendo even got the idea of motion controls, they even showcased it in PS2 times. At the time it was called a wand, I believe. Google it.


I see your wand and raise you a Power Glove. Sure, it may have been absolutely horrible and use different technology, but the fact remains that Nintendo had the idea of motion controls before Sony even entered the market. Whether or not it was popular or good is is irrelevant. [/Nit-picking]
But yeah, it's kinda annoying when people claim that something's copying, so I'd have to agree with the rest of your argument. :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2013)

ferofax said:


> Nintendo hasn't done anything like that on the WiiU yet, but Capcom plans to with Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the WiiU and 3DS. If you have both, you can freely swap/transfer saves from one to the other, depending on what you want (online or portability).
> 
> So I'd say the infrastructure is there, it's up to the devs to use it. Plus it's not the first crossplay title Nintendo did. IIRC, *there's a Crystal Chronicles title that works on Wii and DS, but I don't know if saves were transferable between the two platforms.*


 
Saves weren't transferable, but if I'm remembering correctly, you could play with Wii and DS simultaneosly.


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 19, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I see your wand and raise you a Power Glove. Sure, it may have been absolutely horrible and use different technology, but the fact remains that Nintendo had the idea of motion controls before Sony even entered the market. Whether or not it was popular or good is is irrelevant. [/Nit-picking]
> But yeah, it's kinda annoying when people claim that something's copying, so I'd have to agree with the rest of your argument. :/


 
I see your link and raise you a quote from said link:

"Though it was an officially licensed product, *Nintendo** was not involved in the design or release of this accessory.* Rather, it was *designed by Grant Goddard and Samuel Cooper Davis* *for Abrams Gentile Entertainment (AGE)*, *made by **Mattel* in the United States[1]* and PAX* in Japan"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I see your wand and raise you a Power Glove. Sure, it may have been absolutely horrible and use different technology, but the fact remains that Nintendo had the idea of motion controls before Sony even entered the market. Whether or not it was popular or good is is irrelevant. [/Nit-picking]
> But yeah, it's kinda annoying when people claim that something's copying, so I'd have to agree with the rest of your argument. :/


I was talking strictly about the WiiMote, but yeah, I forgot about the glove.  Oddly enough, I still find the Power Glove concept to be pretty cool, it could work if done correctly... But I digress.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I was talking strictly about the WiiMote, but yeah, I forgot about the glove.  Oddly enough, I still find the Power Glove concept to be pretty cool, it could work if done correctly... But I digress.


Yeah, I understood that, but couldn't resist poking a hole since your statement was broad.  ;p
Kinda have a tendency to nitpick on minor things like that., so sorry. >_<
Anyway, the article mentions Valve experimenting with the technology. I'd be curious to see what they'd do with it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> THAT^
> 
> People that said the Wii U is gimmicky and kiddish and went all "The Wii U's second screen is stupid derp derp" will now go all "WOW! Greatest controller eve. ALL HAIL SONY FOR CREATING THIS MASTERPIECE!"


suddenly... a touch screen on the controller is hardcore and mature


----------



## Rockym (Jan 19, 2013)

ReBirFh said:


> I see your link and raise you a quote from said link:
> 
> "Though it was an officially licensed product, *Nintendo** was not involved in the design or release of this accessory.* Rather, it was *designed by Grant Goddard and Samuel Cooper Davis* *for Abrams Gentile Entertainment (AGE)*, *made by **Mattel* in the United States[1]* and PAX* in Japan"


 
Its too bad Nintendo fanboys will continue to ignore this and keep insisting Nintendo invented everything related to video games and everyone else rips them off.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Why are people actually treating this as if it is real?


Boredom





EZ-Megaman said:


> I'd be curious to see what they'd do with it.


A Steam tablet that works for the steam box as a controller aimed at pc gamers.

Anyway, probably look like this, but without the bottom piece and looking more like a ds controller.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 19, 2013)

Sony's motto should be "Me Too"


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 19, 2013)

If true, Sony would prove that they can't innovate a fucking thing. They never have though, just copied everyone else.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 19, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Why are people actually treating this as if it is real?


please, this is GBAtemp, they don't know how to talk politely about video-games
sony used me first!
but it failed!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ron said:


> I doubt this is true, it's too terrible a business move by Sony. Can they really afford to create this controller? Does the estimated profit outweigh the cost? Sony should make a relatively cheap to produce, well priced console if they want to stay afloat. A tablet controller is too much risk for them in my eyes.


Considering the myriad of stupid decisions they've been making lately, this wouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 19, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> If true, Sony would prove that they can't innovate a fucking thing. They never have though, just copied everyone else.


Have you actually looked at what copying actually has made possible?

Hate Apple all you want, but without their iPhone and iPad, the touch screen interface wouldn't have been revolutionized as we know it. Sure someone may have got it right at some point, but that just isn't the fact as we stand. If you think touch screens on a huge tablet are Nintendo's invention for gaming, look at the iPhone popularity for games and the tons of games already available for it. Sure the DS did have a touch screen, but the iPad/iPhone has loads more possibilities due to better hardware. Making games for the WiiU is pretty straight forward in some parts, since proven concepts with a touchscreen interface exist. 

Looking at the controllers of made for different consoles, I'd say pretty much everyone has copied Sony's original DualShock concept with the analogs. Sure people did have analogs, but the best usability was with the PSS controller released in '97? (probably till the 360 controller? Many favor it over the PS3 controller).

There is always someone who does it first, but the tech behind future solutions is usually widely different. If you think that Sony's position in the handheld/console market it easy, congratulations, you've just about missed the last 20-25 years in the console/handheld market. Regardless of how bad/good Nintendo has done in home consoles, the handheld market has been dominated by Nintendo for pretty much ever. Sony is probably one of the first real contestants here, so I'm glad I can use another option instead of the 3DS. Not that it's bad, but just because all consoles have their shortcomings. 

If people really think that copying a working concept and perhaps making it better is bad, then I hope you like driving your coal powered cars. Or perhaps writing your replies to this thread via pen & paper and sending the stuff to Costello to post in a board somewhere. 

As for the controller itself, I kind like the WiiU controller. It's huge and very cumbersome in some situations, but works pretty nice in others (Animal Crossing/Luigi's Mansion/Pikmin in NintendoLand for example). An inventory of some sorts would be cool for most games, but I'd hate to actually have to use that for longer gaming sessions. The WiiU Classic Controller Pro on the other hand.. One of the best controllers ever, but still possibly lacking a bit behind the 360.

ps. I'm a bit tired ATM, but thought I'd put a little wall of text here. Not everyone is a Nintendo/Sony/MS/whatever fanboy, but laughing at the other side for making valid points and possibly making your points moot is not what I'd look for. I know I have a bad habit of doing the wrong thing on occasions, but lets try being civil to each other. Otherwise someone will some day hurt another persons feelings and we may loose good members.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

boohoo sony is copying nintendo boo hoo.

cry more.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> boohoo sony is copying nintendo boo hoo.
> 
> cry more.


 
I wonder what group is crying the most? Nintendo fans for Sony's lack of innovation or Sony fans for Sony's lack of innovation? 

(Mostly kidding)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I wonder what group is crying the most? Nintendo fans for Sony's lack of innovation or Sony fans for Sony's lack of innovation?
> 
> (Mostly kidding)


 
Well Sony fans are fine with the same controller for like fifteen years. Hell I have no issues with their next controller's "originality factor" as long as it doesn't suck ass.

People just enjoy complaining more about who-stole-what than the actual quality of the product. They could make a great controller with a screen and all these little gizmos and gadgets and people would _still_ complain that it's "stolen", irregardless if it could possibly be the best controller in years.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well Sony fans are fine with the same controller for like fifteen years. Hell I have no issues with their next controller's "originality factor" as long as it doesn't suck ass.
> 
> People just enjoy complaining more about who-stole-what than the actual quality of the product. They could make a great controller with a screen and all these little gizmos and gadgets and people would _still_ complain that it's "stolen", irregardless if it could possibly be the best controller in years.


 
Nintendo stole it first!!!! lol 

I think a lot of people get confused between invention and making something standard. Nintendo rarely invents but when it comes to making odd features standard equipment Nintendo are #1. 

This is one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't situations that Sony seems to get into a lot these days.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Nintendo stole it first!!!! lol
> 
> I think a lot of people get confused between invention and making something standard. Nintendo rarely invents but when it comes to making odd features standard equipment Nintendo are #1.
> 
> This is one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't situations that Sony seems to get into a lot these days.


 
Exactly. Think of it like the iPhone. It basically revolutionized phones and the use of the touchscreen. Everyone brands a motion controller like the Move "a complete rip off" but you don't call a thousand touchscreen phones "iPhone rip offs." Motion controls became standard and if they tried to be different, you'd get the Kinect. Which did well but has no appeal to a "hardcore" audience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Exactly. Think of it like the iPhone. It basically revolutionized phones and the use of the touchscreen. Everyone brands a motion controller like the Move "a complete rip off" but you don't call a thousand touchscreen phones "iPhone rip offs." Motion controls became standard and if they tried to be different, you'd get the Kinect. Which did well but has no appeal to a "hardcore" audience.


I wouldn't say it revolutionized it so much as it mass-marketed it. Don't wanna be "that guy", but Microsoft was doing quite well with their WindowsCE-Based platforms before the iPhone.

The difference between those two brands was that the PocketPC, be it on palmtops or palmphones was always marketed towards the business user wheras the iPhone was _mass-marketed_ towards the average Joe which made all the difference. Microsoft (as well as Palm and RIM) figured that an average user just doesn't need "almost PC" features on their handsets, Apple thought otherwise and look at the market now - everybody and their dog owns a smartphone of some sort and they all look vaguely similar, no matter how you slice the cake.

The Apple Ad-machine is quite powerful and can be a game changer. Think back to the iPod era - "it's not an mp3/mp4 player - it's an iPod!". It speaks to the mind of the consumer and apparently works.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well Sony is known for taking popular established ideas and making their own version of it (Playstation Move, All Stars: BR, Sixaxis, rumble, etc). You can argue that Nintendo didn't invent this stuff but fact is that if it wasn't popularized by Nintendo, it probably wouldn't have been implemented by Sony.

Not that it matters considering that if everyone was so worried about copying each other, we wouldn't have dual analog sticks, rumble or a number of other things that are common in controllers today. If Sony wants to implement an expensive touch-screen controller, not my problem. It's a stupid business decision but haven't we come to expect that from them?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> Well Sony is known for taking popular established ideas and making their own version of it (Playstation Move, All Stars: BR, Sixaxis, rumble, etc). You can argue that Nintendo didn't invent this stuff but fact is that if it wasn't popularized by Nintendo, it probably wouldn't have been implemented by Sony.
> 
> Not that it matters considering that if everyone was so worried about copying each other, we wouldn't have dual analog sticks, rumble or a number of other things that are common in controllers today. If Sony wants to implement an expensive touch-screen controller, not my problem. It's a stupid business decision but haven't we come to expect that from them?


I'll agree with you to the extent that implementing established ideas may in fact be beneficial for the industry overall. Whether or not the touchscreen controller will be a success (if it exists) remains to be seen.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I see your wand and raise you a Power Glove. Sure, it may have been absolutely horrible and use different technology, but the fact remains that Nintendo had the idea of motion controls before Sony even entered the market. Whether or not it was popular or good is is irrelevant. [/Nit-picking]
> But yeah, it's kinda annoying when people claim that something's copying, so I'd have to agree with the rest of your argument. :/


perhaps you should read the link you posted



> Though it was an officially licensed product, Nintendo was not involved in the design or release of this accessory.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> perhaps you should read the link you posted


We'll have to give it some credit regardless as it was officially licensed and endorsed by Nintendo. It may not be their technological thought but it's still a "Nintendo" product.


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 20, 2013)

Arras said:


> If that thing would've come out when the Wii did it would've been much bigger, much more power hungry, probably much more prone to failure (RROD, YLOD) and about as expensive, if not more so, than the PS3 at launch, judging from the performance. Also, computers always outperform consoles. Besides, for 400 bucks you might be able to build a PC with roughly the same specs, but you'd probably still not get much of a performance boost because of optimization and stuff a PC needs to run that a console does not. I think there was also some stuff about shorter pipelines that made a difference.


 
You were basically right but you argued your point extremely badly, and you were very wrong on some points.

If the Wii U came out in 2006, it wouldn't have been any larger or power hungry, but it would've been vastly more expensive. All the technology was there years before, it just wasn't commercially viable for a console.

PCs do NOT always outperform consoles. A console of the same specification will massively outperform the PC, because it doesn't have to waste system resources on running the operating system or other processes, and the really important thing:

Consoles are standardised. Every one has the exact same architecture. It's incredibly easy to make a game run on all xbox 360s, because it just has to run on 1 xbox 360. Making a game that runs on all PCs that could have any conceivable set of hardware is much, much more difficult, and it means you can't write your software specifically for that system.

As for "shorter pipelines", I really hope this was a terrible metaphor. Computers are not a series of tubes.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh wow that's creative and original


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll agree with you to the extent that implementing established ideas may in fact be beneficial for the industry overall. Whether or not the touchscreen controller will be a success (if it exists) remains to be seen.


 
This is one thing I have been mulling over for a few days, if Sony does create some sort of clone of the Wii-U pad we can look forward to better and faster ports between the two systems. That to me seems like it would be a good thing.


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 20, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This is one thing I have been mulling over for a few days, if Sony does create some sort of clone of the Wii-U pad we can look forward to better and faster ports between the two systems. That to me seems like it would be a good thing.


 
Except that the PS4 will output 7x as many Terraflops as the Wii U, thus making it obsolete to port to it.

And, by the way, I don't say that in a derogatory way. I've got every Nintendo console at launch since the N64, and I wouldn't even consider having a Sony console in my house, but based on announced specs of the new Xbox and Playstation and the way EA are treating it, there's no way it's not going to be another 3rd party failure like last gen.


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2013)

All this talk of stealing made me do a bit of research...and wow...
http://classicgames.about.com/od/consoleandhandheldgames/p/LeStickProfile.htm

It's like a proto Wii


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 20, 2013)

Well nintendo have a patent on panorama view (moving the gamepad to see a diffrent perspective to what is shown on the television screen), so if this ps3 gamepad with lcd screen comes true, all it will be used for is touch menus, maps, etc. 

http://www.polygon.com/2012/12/27/3807240/nintendo-granted-patent-for-wii-u-panorama-view-feature


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Well nintendo have a patent on panorama view (moving the gamepad to see a diffrent perspective to what is shown on the television screen), so if this ps3 gamepad with lcd screen comes true, all it will be used for is touch menus, maps, etc.
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2012/12/27/3807240/nintendo-granted-patent-for-wii-u-panorama-view-feature


How does that even work? See, this is one of those retarded patents that I'm absolutely against - you shouldn't be able to patent a logical concept, when you put a screen on your controller, you _obviously_ want to put things that are beyond what you see on your normal screen on it. That kind of patenting slows down progress of the industry - it's like Apple and black rectangles all over again.

I sincerely hope they'll find a legal "workaround" for this issue.


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 20, 2013)

Having a patent doesn't mean you have to enforce it.

But, yeah, I generally agree.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> Except that the PS4 will output 7x as many Terraflops as the Wii U, thus making it obsolete to port to it.
> 
> And, by the way, I don't say that in a derogatory way. I've got every Nintendo console at launch since the N64, and I wouldn't even consider having a Sony console in my house, but based on announced specs of the new Xbox and Playstation and the way EA are treating it, there's no way it's not going to be another 3rd party failure like last gen.


Oh, I didn't know that Sony told us how much teraflops the PS4's GPU is. Why didn't anyone tell me that we have exact details on the floating-point performance of the Wii U GPU. And I didn't know that FLOPS were the be all and end all way to measure GPU performance.

As long as the GPU is modern enough (Wii U - DirectX 10.1), multiplats on the system are possible even if it doesn't look as good. Hell we got a competent port of Street Fighter IV on the 3DS. If publishers are willing to support the system, it should handle downgraded ports just fine.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> How does that even work? See, this is one of those retarded patents that I'm absolutely against - you shouldn't be able to patent a logical concept, when you put a screen on your controller, you _obviously_ want to put things that are beyond what you see on your normal screen on it. That kind of patenting slows down progress of the industry - it's like Apple and black rectangles all over again.
> 
> I sincerely hope they'll find a legal "workaround" for this issue.


seem like a ok patent to me good for them to have it


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 20, 2013)

SEGA did screens on the controllers first so both are copying SEGA, moderators close down the topic and thanks for everyones contribution to this discussion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

ReBirFh said:


> SEGA did screens on the controllers first so both are copying SEGA, moderators close down the topic and thanks for everyones contribution to this discussion.


If you're referring to the VMU's, I wouldn't really count that as a screen on the controller... it's more of a screen on the memory card. You couldn't interact with the VMU unless you disconnected it from the controller plus it didn't have a touchscreen, just on-card buttons. //nitpicking


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2013)

If this is true then you may want to drop down your expectations of "7x more terraflops".


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Video


Took me whole 30 seconds to realize that he's full of crap.

I don't know how many times it has to be said - the "leaked specs" are A) Rumours, B) Specs of the devkits.

We already know that Sony's PS4 devkit came in two parts - a PCI-E-like card and an AMD-powered "PC". You might treat those "PC" specs as PS4 specs, but one problem arises - you don't know what's on the extension card. It could be a PowerPC CPU, it could be another CELL, it could be a GPU - it could be anything.

The problem with dev stations is that they hardly ever represent the specs of the actual device you're developing for - they're not made for thorough testing, they're made for programming, you have the testing kits for testing. We can speculate what the specs will be based on the kits but at the end of the day it's all just lucky guessing.

I wouldn't get my panties in a bunch before we actually get to dissect a real speciement of the PS4/720 or at least a complete, reliable specs sheet of the devkits and the test kits.


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If you're referring to the VMU's, I wouldn't really count that as a screen on the controller... it's more of a screen on the memory card. You couldn't interact with the VMU unless you disconnected it from the controller plus it didn't have a touchscreen, just on-card buttons. //nitpicking


 
Yeah I was referring to the VMU's, I remember but I'm really not sure that in some sports games you could change tactics using the controller but the options only showing on the VMU to keep it secret from other players (if it didnt happen I probably read it on some suggested features on magazines at that time).

Anyway I don't care who is copying who, the more they copy each other the better for us as it has a higher chance of becoming mainstream. Nintendo and Sony are at this game for almost two decades (three on Nintendo's case) so discussions like this are bound to happen everytime something new is released.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Sony... Sony... Sony.. How you cease to surprise me brah.

On the other hand it was inspired once again! 

LoL I know its a rumor but I honestly won't be suprised!


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> it's _not_ a next gen console though. wiiU hardware is half a decade outdated. For 400 dollars you could make a basic computer that would outperform it massively. It's basically the system that should have come out when the wii did.


No shit you could do that, but would it play Wii U games? Would it have the features a Wii U offers? No.
Why would you compare a full fledged PC to a device that has only one focus: To play video games?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 20, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Have you actually looked at what copying actually has made possible?
> 
> Hate Apple all you want, but without their iPhone and iPad, the touch screen interface wouldn't have been revolutionized as we know it. Sure someone may have got it right at some point, but that just isn't the fact as we stand. If you think touch screens on a huge tablet are Nintendo's invention for gaming, look at the iPhone popularity for games and the tons of games already available for it. Sure the DS did have a touch screen, but the iPad/iPhone has loads more possibilities due to better hardware. Making games for the WiiU is pretty straight forward in some parts, since proven concepts with a touchscreen interface exist.
> 
> ...


 
I disagree. Sony didn't really make anything that they have copied from Nintendo much better really. The only thing one could argue as being an improvement over a Nintendo original design would be the Playstation Move, which I believe is far more accurate with good quality games, the Wii remote to this day as response issues that Nintendo never did rectify. 

If Sony were innovating, they wouldn't be failing with their portable platforms, the Vita has been nothing short of a horrendous failure and the PSP took it's whole life to become a marginal success while the PS3 is just hitting stride and passing the 360 for sales. But it just goes to show you that brand loyalty AND innovation are what make or break a console. Nintendo continues to push the limits of what we deem possible with gaming, and they are making lots of money off it.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> How does that even work? See, this is one of those retarded patents that I'm absolutely againts - you shouldn't be able to patent a logical concept, when you put a screen on your controller, you _obviously_ want to put things that are beyond what you see on your normal screen on it. That kind of patenting slows down progress of the industry - it's like Apple and black rectangles all over again.
> 
> I sincerely hope they'll find a legal "workaround" for this issue.


First off, is a panoramic view even _feasible_ on this PS4 controller screen? Is the screen big enough to warrant being a _viewfinder_? Would it matter if it was forced to not do stuff the way Nintendo is doing stuff? Can't they just be _creative_ and _find another way_ to do it without taking everything the other camp did?

Of course, it's always easier to just take everything the other camp did and add some more buttons. And maybe a thermometer, and a barometer. And some other meters we might not know off (Higgs Boson detector, anyone?).


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Well nintendo have a patent on panorama view (moving the gamepad to see a diffrent perspective to what is shown on the television screen), so if this ps3 gamepad with lcd screen comes true, all it will be used for is touch menus, maps, etc.
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2012/12/27/3807240/nintendo-granted-patent-for-wii-u-panorama-view-feature


But Sony has a similar patent too.  








This whole "patenting" business is basically covering your ass so another company couldn't sue you, but it doesn't actually prevent two or more people patenting the exact same concept with slightly different wording.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 20, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Have you actually looked at what copying actually has made possible?
> 
> Hate Apple all you want, but without their iPhone and iPad, the touch screen interface wouldn't have been revolutionized as we know it. Sure someone may have got it right at some point, but that just isn't the fact as we stand. If you think touch screens on a huge tablet are Nintendo's invention for gaming, look at the iPhone popularity for games and the tons of games already available for it. Sure the DS did have a touch screen, but the iPad/iPhone has loads more possibilities due to better hardware. Making games for the WiiU is pretty straight forward in some parts, since proven concepts with a touchscreen interface exist.
> ...........


 
I agree, except that Nintendo was the first to apply that touch screen tech to mainstream handled gaming ( back in 2004 ) when they released the DS.
Again, they took a huge gamble for the sake of innovation, and it could easily have been a disaster ( so much that they didn't even call it Game Boy 2 or Advance 2 etc. etc., they ditched the name and created a disposable 3rd pillar just in case things would go wrong ) as there was NOTHING out there at the time offering main stream video games on a touch screen handled with dedicated controls ( it still there isn't if you look hard, only the recently released Vita comes close )!

So it's about taking existent tech, and finding new, exciting ways to apply it to video games for a new expereice.
And say what you want, but Nintendo are #1 at that.
Proverbially, Nintendo plays with ideas for years, and then eventually they release something worth wile.
Look at the Mii, they had that kind of experimental software on the NES according to Myamoto, but they only got it right once the Wii technology became available, and it became so much of a hit, that others followed the lead ( look at the 360 avatars ).

Again, Nintendo leads.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 20, 2013)

nintendo innovates, sony and microsoft renovates... it as simple as that and will always stay that way


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I agree, except that Nintendo was the first to apply that touch screen tech to mainstream handled gaming ( back in 2004 ) when they released the DS.
> Again, they took a huge gamble for the sake of innovation, and it could easily have been a disaster ( so much that they didn't even call it Game Boy 2 or Advance 2 etc. etc., they ditched the name and created a disposable 3rd pillar just in case things would go wrong


Actually, the DS wasn't supposed to be a "third pillar". That was just Nintendo trying to cover their asses in case the DS failed horribly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> nintendo innovates, sony and microsoft renovates... it as simple as that and will always stay that way


 
Yeah we won't talk about like... Microsoft Windows or anything.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah we won't talk about like... Microsoft Windows or anything.


The GUI for Windows was totally ripped from Xerox, the true innovators.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I agree, except that Nintendo was the first to apply that touch screen tech to mainstream handled gaming ( back in 2004 ) when they released the DS.


Nope. They weren't. They were just the first to market it well and design it in a very comfortable fashion. In Game.com times, touchscreens were very "meh" and Tapwave Zodiac wasn't very popular. Still, touchscreens were used on portable consoles before the DS.




soulx said:


> The GUI for Windows was totally ripped from Xerox, the true innovators.


Uhh... that's debatable. Xerox was the first to come up with the idea of using windows, but the GUI itself is quite different.


*



*​*Xerox Alto*​ 
See?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> The GUI for Windows was totally ripped from Xerox, the true innovators.


 
And Microsoft used it to pioneer the most successful piece of software in history as well as herald the modern age of computer operating systems.

I'd call it innovation.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And Microsoft used it to pioneer the most successful piece of software in history as well as herald the modern age of computer operating systems.
> 
> I'd call it innovation.


----------



## Issac (Jan 20, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> As for "shorter pipelines", I really hope this was a terrible metaphor. Computers are not a series of tubes.


About pipelines, from Wiki:
In 3D computer graphics, the terms graphics pipeline or rendering pipeline most commonly refers to the current state of the art method of rasterization-based rendering as supported by commodity graphics hardware[1]. The graphics pipeline typically accepts some representation of a three-dimensional primitive as input and results in a 2D raster image as output. OpenGL and Direct3D are two notable 3d graphic standards, both describing very similar graphic pipelines.

and here's a diagram of such pipeline. (OpenGL with shaders)


Spoiler



http://goanna.cs.rmit.edu.au/~gl/teaching/rtr&3dgp/notes/ogl-2-pipeline.png


Now, a shorter pipeline would mean less steps and operations, possibly making it faster... (That, I am not sure of though)


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah we won't talk about like... Microsoft Windows or anything.


I don't think that when we are talking about games and someone says "Microsoft" or "Sony" he needs to explicitly say "Microsoft Game Studios" or "Sony Computer Entertainment, Inc."

so no... we won't be talking about Microsoft windows when we are talking about_ Microsoft Game Studios_


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> Actually, the DS wasn't supposed to be a "third pillar". *That was just Nintendo trying to cover their asses in case the DS failed horribly*.


 
Thanks, that's exactly what I said in my post, now we both count 2 more 



Arm73 said:


> ......... it could easily have been a disaster ( so much that they didn't even call it Game Boy 2 or Advance 2 etc. etc., *they ditched the name and created a disposable 3rd pillar just in case things would go wrong* )......[/quote


 


Foxi4 said:


> Nope. They weren't. They were just the first to market it well and design it in a very comfortable fashion. In Game.com times, touchscreens were very "meh" and Tapwave Zodiac wasn't very popular. Still, touchscreens were used on portable consoles before the DS.
> .........


 
Again, that's exactly what I said, they were the first to bring it to the masses in other words.
That's what I meant by " there was NOTHING out there at the time offering *main stream video games* on a touch screen handled with dedicated controls"

Geez......can you guys still read a full post before pointing out the obvious ?


----------

